
Final Match Between Lee Sedol and AlphaGo - adenadel
https://deepmind.com/alpha-go.html
======
not_kurt_godel
It seems that AlphaGo has won. I watched most of the match, very fascinating.
Lee Sedol was ahead for much of the match according to the commentators, yet
the game slipped away in the end.

